# Je n'arrive pas a masquer la barre latérale des signets



## cicerobuck (13 Novembre 2013)

J'ai hier effectué une mise à jour du système, je suis en OS X10.8.5, et depuis, sur Safari, j'ai ouvert la barre des signets/liste de lecture et ni la commande dans présentation ni le clic sur l'icône ne donne de résultat. Que faire? Merci


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2013)

Ca ne fonctionne pas en cliquant sur cette icône ?


----------



## cicerobuck (13 Novembre 2013)

Non


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2013)

comme toujours

tester sur une autre session
si ca passe sur session2
 c'est un fichier de reglage safari session 1 ( sans doute  la plist) à changer

si ca passe pas
passer un coup de mise à jour combinée et reparer les autorisations
Mise à jour combinée OS X Mountain Lion v10.8.5





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## ckyja (13 Novembre 2013)

Présentation / masquer la barrelatérale des signet ou ctrl+cmd+&


----------

